# When are pelts no longer "prime"?



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I've just gotten into trapping and predator hunting. I've heard the first snow/freeze is a good time to start trapping, but when would you recommend to start/stop trapping/coyote hunting? 
Thanks!
HunterTanner


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The question you ask varies by critter.
When the fur begins to mat up...quit targeting them.
When the fur begins to slip...pulls out easily...quit targeting them.
When patches of fur are rubbed off, especially in the hip area..quit targeting them.
When the fur begins to change color from winter coat to spring...quit targeting them.
When the fur buyer tells you it's time to stop because your furs are worthless..quit for the season...just a joke!


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you know when *****, beavers, and coyotes usually do?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Coyotes aren't usually worth much by the first of February...exceptions are always out there.

Beavers usually start to slip by Mid March and by the end of March aren't worth catching and putting up...actually the current market for Beaver doesn't make the work worth catching them at all. Unless someone is paying you per beaver for depredation.

**** are usually still good until the end of March and then they go to heck quickly.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

One animal you have not mentioned is the Badger. When they come out of hybernation in the early spring time, they are absolutely beautifully coated. They stay that way until towards the end of March and even into mid April.

Don't forget to get your trapping license for the animals that are protected...Beaver and Badger in these conversations.


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

Alright, thanks for the help!


----------

